# Star Wars: Episode VII - The Avengers-Regisseur Joss Whedon bringt sich ins Gespräch



## FrankMoers (13. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode VII - The Avengers-Regisseur Joss Whedon bringt sich ins Gespräch* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode VII - The Avengers-Regisseur Joss Whedon bringt sich ins Gespräch


----------



## nolleX (13. Januar 2013)

Ja, bitte ja!
Mit interessanten und kantigen Charakteren, Humor und Story kennt er sich ja bestens aus. Musste sofort an Firefly denken, als ich den Namen gelesen habe.
Ich fände diese Besetzung absolut genial!


----------



## mentalalpha (13. Januar 2013)

Avengers war einer der besseren unter den Marvelfilmen,könnte funktionieren


----------



## Emke (13. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht ein Star Wars in der alten Republik, aber bitte keine Episode 7. Die Serie ist fertig, die Geschichte erzählt, das soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## z3ro22 (13. Januar 2013)

das schlimme ist ja wennn er verkackt ist sein ruf dahin


----------



## Zerth (13. Januar 2013)

Knights of the Old Republic - der Film. Das wäre mal was. 

Leider wurde Revan durch das nicht völlig gelungene SWTOR runtergezogen.


----------



## hentai (13. Januar 2013)

Y U NO  choose Christopher Nolan ??? ( Batman, Dark Knight`s ; Inception) !

Der würde wenigstens die Geschichte und Charaktere gut zur Geltung bringen, wenn er auch mit den selben Writern die Story mitgestaltet.

Aber bestimmt ist der auch schon beschäftigt mit irgendwas


----------



## Light080 (13. Januar 2013)

Ich würde mich schon freuen, wenn die Kämpfe der Jedis und Siths an die Trailer von "The Old Republic" (Dem Pc Spiel) heran kommen könnten. Das waren echt bombastische Kämpfe, wo einem die Gänsehaut überkam. In dern Filmen der Episode 1-3 waren sie im Vergleich eher schwach. Darth Mauls Kampf vielleicht mal ausgegklammert. Und ich will damit nicht sagen, dass dutzende von Jedis auf Sith treffen sollen. Man muss die Einzelkämpfe eben nur ideenreicher gestalten, sonst kann man sich auch einen Schwertkampf aus dem Mittelalter antun.


----------



## Wamboland (13. Januar 2013)

Kantig klingt super


----------



## Gast20180705 (13. Januar 2013)

Bin ich her eine Ausnahme, dass ich mir das Feeling aus Ep 4 bis 6 zurückwünsche? Einfach die ganze Stimmung wie sie das EU und die Rebel Aussault-Spiele, vor Ep1 bis 3 vermittelt haben...


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Januar 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Bin ich her eine Ausnahme, dass ich mir das Feeling aus Ep 4 bis 6 zurückwünsche? Einfach die ganze Stimmung wie sie das EU und die Rebel Aussault-Spiele, vor Ep1 bis 3 vermittelt haben...


 
Geht mir genauso, ich habe was das angeht allerdings schon lange die Hoffnung aufgegeben. 
Die neuen Episoden werden wahrscheinlich mittelmäßige 08/15 Actionfilme werden 
Den Charme der alten Filme wird meiner Meinung nach kein Regisseur nochmal zustande bringen.


----------



## hawkytonk (13. Januar 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, ich habe was das angeht allerdings schon lange die Hoffnung aufgegeben.
> Den Charme der alten Filme wird meiner Meinung nach kein Regisseur nochmal zustande bringen.


Halte ich für falsch. Da fielen mir Quentin Tarantino, Joe Johnston, Jon Favreau oder Joss Whedon ein, welche eine kantige, markige Umsetzung mit gehaltvoller Handlung, guten Dialogen umzusetzen wüssten. 
Herr Whedon dürfte für so ein Projekt aber momentan etwas zu beschäftigt sein, so mit Avengers2, der Shield-Serie und den ganzen anderen Produktionen.

Stehen und fallen wird der Film mit dem Drehbuch. Ist das Drehbuch Mist, kann der Film nicht 'so toll' werden. 
...Und wer hat nochmal entschieden, dass keine Vorlage (Buch) umgesetzt werden soll?! Diese Person sollte sich bitte mal Hirnschmalz kaufen und als nächstes festhalten, dass die Timothy Zahn -Bücher verfilmt werden sollen. Dann wir auch'n Schuh draus. (Und nein, dass wäre kein Problem -->einfach gleich alles animieren.)


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Januar 2013)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Halte ich für falsch. Da fielen mir Quentin Tarantino...


 
Quentin Tarantino hat noch in keinem einzigen seiner Filme CGI Effekte genutzt und hat es auch nicht vor. Ich glaube kaum das so jemand Star Wars verfilmen wird 
Naja und was heißt falsch, ist halt nur meine Meinung so wie du deine hast  Vllt kommt es ja alles ganz anders wer weiß^^


----------



## Malifurion (14. Januar 2013)

Naja, solange dann Thor nicht mit nem Laserschwert in dem Film zu sehen ist...


----------

